# a lesson in life and piranha buying



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

wed. night my buddy and I drove you to michagin to pick up 6 7" redbellys for $100 bucks from another member sounds like a awsome deal so here are some pics to show what the kid was selling as 7" fish the bitch of it is we drove over 350 miles round trip.

one of the kids (7") redbellys if you can look at that and think it is even in the 7" range (without the tape mesure) I dont no how you passed the 1st grade








here is a picture to show the differnce between kids 7" redbellys and the actual 7" caribe my buddy was buying the reds to put in with not much of a differnce huh
















I can understand being off by an inch or so but you have got to be shitin me








thankfully for the kid my buddy is just getting in to the hobby and is much more foregiving than I am moral of the story dont buy fish off 15 year old kids that have never seen a tape mesure before


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that sucks he was off buy that much and u had to drive but anyway it isnt hard to measure fish that kid is like 1out100 who probably dont know size


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

That sucks! Did you buy it for the $100 or did he drop the price?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

'SHADOW said:


> That sucks! Did you buy it for the $100 or did he drop the price?


i would have been so pissed all that way.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

first of all 100 $ for a 7'' is a way too much and this doesn't even include the gas to get there. Driving 350 miles for a red is crazy ! He should have ordered from the sponsors. A 6'' red costs about 60 $ With the shipping, he would have paid about 100 $


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

matc said:


> first of all 100 $ for a 7'' is a way too much and this doesn't even include the gas to get there. Driving 350 miles for a red is crazy ! He should have ordered from the sponsors. A 6'' red costs about 60 $ With the shipping, he would have paid about 100 $


True, but that is a pretty good deal for 6 X 7" RBPs, even after the gas. 4"ers, though...assuming 20 gallons of gas at let's assume $3 per, that's $160 for 6 of them...I'm pretty sure you can get 4"ers for under $20 a piece from one of the sponsors and that leaves you with over $40 in shipping to make up the difference...I'm thinking that's not such a good deal.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

who is the member?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I got the reverse about a month ago when I bought from a member whose fish were actually 2.5" BIGGER than he said they were. Bad thing is, at the size he told me they were, they were already going in with fish smaller. So then I had a huge size difference, but everything is good so far.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, but its typical for people to talk up there fish. Remember everyones sig states there fish are all 10"+ but you can tell by the pictures they post there fish are more around the 6" range.

and for the record i had the same thing happen to me off of ebay, i ordered two fish that were suppose to be 7-8" and they were like 3". Just next time make sure you get pictures of the actual fish they are selling.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

dang. that is a bummer. did your friend at least get a price break?


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

I think he paid him $80 or $90 I would of told the kid to pay me $90 and keep the fish for wasteing my time and gas


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Who was the member??? and damn an that must have sucked


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i think i have an idea


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't all guys exaggerate about size?


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

I think I have an idea about who it was too... man that really sucks... i would've been pissed!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah that sucks.. next time just order them online


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

hitler said:


> Yeah that sucks.. next time just order them online


x2


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

damn man that sucks. i really hope its not who i think it was.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

whoever sold these to u, should be put out to the public for sure, this is no mistake, it was intentional!



NJKILLSYOU said:


> damn man that sucks. i really hope its not who i think it was.


it is...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so are the fish in the pics alive???


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

not good and I agree with dawgz...

its sad that in my neck of the woods 1 inch reds go for $19.99 so $100 for 6 3-5 inch reds seems like a good deal.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> not good and I agree with dawgz...
> 
> its sad that in my neck of the woods 1 inch reds go for $19.99 so $100 for 6 3-5 inch reds seems like a good deal.


Yep. Where I live, its a damn good deal. $25.00 for babies just under an inch(if available) otherwise a hundred dollars for a 4'' rbp. What a joke.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

This seller needs to be dealt with!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

very disappointed in the seller


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im actually a bit stunned.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I wanna know who the seller was..........................................


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> This seller needs to be dealt with!


Be careful what you say Vik.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

SO we going to find out who it was or what?


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

well was not going to name names but since I noticed today that this is a member of the pfury team he obviosly should have known better
taylorhedrich


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i know he is good with piranhas but i was wondering how he had those babies up to 7 inches already.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Whoa...I was shocked to come across this.

First of all, that fish you used in the pictures has to be the runt, who is substantially smaller than the rest by at least an inch or so. I have him mentioned in my update thread. You used him in comparison to make it look much worse than it really is. The others are at least an inch bigger than that. I'm quite sure that in their updated thread I took one out for measurement in October last year and it was already almost that size. That was the first time I'd taken any of them out for measurement, because I don't like doing it. It's a pain, and it's not great for the fish. Whoever said that I got the measurements off on purpose...wow, there's just no sense to that. Why would I even do such a thing? That makes no sense to me at all. I honestly thought they were close to 7"...call me retarded, say I didn't pass the 1st grade, say whatever you want. I wouldn't flat out lie to a person face to face. I also did mention in my sale ad that they may be smaller: Click Here! The shoal varied a bit, but I honestly didn't expect them to be smaller than 6".

2nd of all, this is not even your sale and this wasn't an issue when we made the deal. Your buddy seemed really happy and was telling me about his other fish most of the time. You yourself mentioned that they are probably smaller than 7", but your buddy had no problem with it and said it was just fine. Never did he say he was disappointed in that. He was leary about the way 2 of them were on their side, but I told them that it's normal, and that usually my whole shoal will do that just during a waterchange when they hide under their rocks. It's just the way they cope with stress like that, plus the water in the 5 gallon bucket was probably getting a bit chilly after all the driving we did. Then, before you guys left, you dumped even more water out of the bucket after they were already showing signs of some stress, so I hope they made it all that way ok. We had the bucket more than 3/4 full of their tank water. We only planned on driving 30 minutes to meet you guys, but your buddy called us and said he was getting on a late start, so we drove 3 hours round trip, but I know that's not really comparable to yours. You complain about a 'waste of gas', yet I noticed Reggie was driving, so it was probably his own car and his own gas since it was for his own fish. Again, he never mentioned a thing.

Clearly you are trying to ruffle feathers around here or something, because Reggie (your friend, and the person I actually made the sale with and the person who is going to own the piranhas, etc) didn't seem upset at all. Like I said, he was just leary about the way 2 were leaning, which I explained that all to him and they were breathing fine, plus they would dart around normally if you shined the light on them, so hopefully they made it ok. He said they he understood and didn't seem too worried after that. Honestly, it wasn't a big deal, I wasn't worried about that at all.

Now you've put me in a really shitty position, because it's my word (a stupid teenager) over the buyer's, and you know how that always ends up... If I don't have it tape recorded or something ridiculous, you know who everyone is going to lean towards at fault.

If you guys contact jiggerbooserls1 (Reggie), he will tell you that it wasn't an issue during the sale...so I don't even know why there is a public issue now...other than his friend wants to ruin my reputation here?

I had no idea things would turn out this way days later when the sale went well, so honestly I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do here. I'd like to hear from Reggie, the actual buyer, and see if he suddenly has a problem now.
~Taylor~

If you have anything to say to me, contact me through PM. I will be discussing this with the other mods and admins to understand how this should be dealt with.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...I personally think this should have been handled at the time of the sale. If you were unhappy with the fish, or did not feel they were the stated size then you should have negotiated right then and there...not wait until you get home, put them in the tank and notice the size difference. The second option should have been to contact Taylor when you got home and noticed the size difference...and see if you could work something out.
If you had done either one of those things...and were still not happy with the outcome..then I could see a thread like this being made....but to simply make a thread to trash someone...I dont understand that.

I have bought a lot of fish from members online...and rarely if ever are they the size they were advertised. I have always said..if you subtract 2" from any stated size you will get close to the actual size. I dont know why that is...but I feel it is more perception then someone actually trying to defraud anyone. So I already know this going in...and when I go to pick up a 9" fish...I am expecting a 7" fish...that way I am usually not disappointed...and the fish will generally meet my expectations. We are also dealing with a living thing that will grow...so when I buy sub-adult fish...Im not worried about the size as much as the condition. Pygos grow so fast up to 8"...that a few inches is the least of my worries. Obviously if I am buying a large serrasalmus...I would like to get close to the stated size...but that is also rare. Just look at my measured 9" brandtii that was posted over and over on this board as an easy 10"-11". I could look at the pictures and knew it was more like 9"...so I wasnt unhappy with the deal.

If the buyer is unhappy with the transaction then they have every right to contact Taylor and see what can be done about it....but to blindside him with a thread like this....if I were Taylor...I would tell that person to blow me. As soon as the buyer inspects the fish and drives off...the sellers obligation ends. Both parties have agreed to the terms of the sale. Period. However if someone contacted me saying that there were not happy and would like to work it out...I would be more then happy to address any issues they had. Obviously...for $100.00...and driving 3 hours...Taylor wasnt looking to rip someone off. He netted what....$70.00........hardly padding his retirement fund.

Lastly....for Dawg and his cronies wanting a public lynching....Just stop. If ever you were driving to Ohio from NJ to buy from someone...Im sure you could ask for the persons name in private. You guys are like sharks to chum...as soon as you smell blood your all over it. Just leave it alone and let the people involved in this transaction handle it as they see fit.

I am going to open this for anyone interested in a mature discussion...however...if there is any bashing in this thread...I will close it and deal with those people.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

(ignore this, comp locked up and somehow posted when i didnt want it to)


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Whoa...I was shocked to come across this.
> 
> First of all, that fish you used in the pictures has to be the runt, who is substantially smaller than the rest by at least an inch or so. I have him mentioned in my update thread. You used him in comparison to make it look much worse than it really is. The others are at least an inch bigger than that. I'm quite sure that in their updated thread I took one out for measurement in October last year and it was already almost that size. That was the first time I'd taken any of them out for measurement, because I don't like doing it. It's a pain, and it's not great for the fish. Whoever said that I got the measurements off on purpose...wow, there's just no sense to that. Why would I even do such a thing? That makes no sense to me at all. I honestly thought they were close to 7"...call me retarded, say I didn't pass the 1st grade, say whatever you want. I wouldn't flat out lie to a person face to face. I also did mention in my sale ad that they may be smaller: Click Here! The shoal varied a bit, but I honestly didn't expect them to be smaller than 6".
> 
> ...


you are correct it was not my sale,but just got my buddy (reggie) to join this site b/c hes is just getting into the hobby and I told him were to go to get a good deal. you are correct when you said he acted like he was not mad but he dose not know that much about fish yet and hes the type of person that would not seem mad if you cut off his finger. you said I mentioned that I thought they may be smaller than 7" no I said those fish are 4 to 5" max and you said really you think... for referance that was not the smallest in the pic. the smallest one mesures in at 3.75" and the largest one mesures in at 4.75 the one in the pic 4.25 any way you stab it no where near your advertised 7" as is clear in the photo not even close to six like you said they were when you mesured them. He does not suddenly have a problem he had a problem all the way home trying to figure out what the hell he is going to do with a bunch of 4" fish that were going to go in with a actual 7" caribe. like I said I can understand being off an 1" or so but to be off 3" when you are only talkin a 7" fish that is unexcusable. not trying to ruffle feathers just trying to make a point.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I hope the fish work out for your buddy.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hmm, so your pissed off about the fish, but your Buddy isn't.
Obviously not cause he bought the fish and went home happy.
Basically, since you didn't buy nothing, why don't you just drop it and move on.
Quit your bitching, you didn't buy nothing from him, it was your friend.
If your friend wasn't happy with the deal or the fish, he wouldn't have bought them.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Transam... I see no point in this rant. If anything, you should be blaming yourself. You stated at the time of the sale that these fish, and I quote, " I said those fish are 4 to 5" max." Therefore, at the point of sale both YOU AND YOUR FRIEND knew what you were buying. You couldve simply denied the transaction or work out a better deal.

Plus, 6x4-5" RBP for a $100 can either be a bad, good, or about right deal depending on location. Look on Aquascapes site and they have a SPECIAL of 6x 3" RBP for a $100 not including shipping.

I understand if your pissed about having the 7" caribe and adding these smaller fish with it. But now you gotta do what you gotta do. Buy a 20 gal long tank for the caribe for now. Throw the 6 RBP in the tank that they're going in and what till they grow then add the caribe. Shouldnt take long.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

taylor should have just listed them as 6-7" RBPs (+/-) 3"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> taylor should have just listed them as 6-7" RBPs (+/-) 3"


I have a piranha for sale (+/- a piranha).

Honestly I would be upset at the seller for the time, money, energy, gas spent to travel the distance to pick up the fish. I would have handled the situation different by either telling the seller that his fish are not what was advertised or PM him when I got home. The thread which I can see why was opened to bring the situation public should have been more of a last resort if the seller wouldn't work out a proper deal afterwards.

I see this as both the sellers and the buyers fault. Sellers fault for incorrect size, waste of time/money/gas. Buyers fault for purchasing the fish anyways and then opening a thread about it when other measures could have been taken.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> taylor should have just listed them as 6-7" RBPs (+/-) 3"


I have a piranha for sale (+/- a piranha).
[/quote]


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ye its both of thems fault

the seller couldve measured exact since the buyer is travelling a long distance to get them.

the buyer couldve went to his local pet shop where red bellies are available by the thousands.

anyways i dont really think its a huge deal especially if ur friend is happy.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> taylor should have just listed them as 6-7" RBPs (+/-) 3"


I have a piranha for sale (+/- a piranha).

Honestly I would be upset at the seller for the time, money, energy, gas spent to travel the distance to pick up the fish. I would have handled the situation different by either telling the seller that his fish are not what was advertised or PM him when I got home. The thread which I can see why was opened to bring the situation public should have been more of a last resort if the seller wouldn't work out a proper deal afterwards.

I see this as both the sellers and the buyers fault. Sellers fault for incorrect size, waste of time/money/gas. Buyers fault for purchasing the fish anyways and then opening a thread about it when other measures could have been taken.
[/quote]

I agree with you 100% but will refuse to comment cause Jeff said that anyone who acted innapropiatly will be dealt with







.

I can understand the buyer being upset at what happen but you could have resolved this with Taylor. He might be a teenager(like you claim) but he acted 10 times more mature about this situation then you did.

Now Taylor, lets talk about Fleck. Ship that bad boy to me.

Hater


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If your buddy had a problem with what he was buying. he shouldn't have bought them. If he has a problem now. then maybe he should speak up for himself instead of you comming on here bashing on taylor.

The fact that you guys drove so far is none of taylors problem. No one MADE you're friend pick taylors fish out to buy. 
Why would you drive so far for red bellies anyways? Are they illegal in the state where you live? Maybe you should just be happy your friend even has a shoal of some healthy fish that have been raised toghether.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

I actually think its more so the sellers fault. No personal offence to Taylor, but when you travel as far as they did, I bet they just wanted to come home with some fish. It would have been a much worse situation had all the parties involved traveled that much distance to not make the deal. Transam didnt come in here to bash Taylor, he just wanted to share an unfortunate experience with the board. Once he realized the seller was a mod on this forum he stated their name, which in all honesty I probably would have done too. I think Taylor should have took one fish out to get an accurate measurement or Transam could have asked him to do so before hand. But it should be the sellers responsibility when deciding to sell their fish. That's just my two cents...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> I actually think its more so the sellers fault. No personal offence to Taylor, but when you travel as far as they did, I bet they just wanted to come home with some fish. It would have been a much worse situation had all the parties involved traveled that much distance to not make the deal. Transam didnt come in here to bash Taylor, he just wanted to share an unfortunate experience with the board. Once he realized the seller was a mod on this forum he stated their name, which in all honesty I probably would have done too. I think Taylor should have took one fish out to get an accurate measurement or Transam could have asked him to do so before hand. But it should be the sellers responsibility when deciding to sell their fish. That's just my two cents...


If the buyer backed out he then might be called/considered a tire kicker. Its a situation that should have been dealth with differently. I don't see the need for the public thread immediately.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for your opinions on this everyone.

From now on, fish that I put up for sale are going to have a picture of them next to a ruler. Screw leaving them in the tank and eyeballing it for their 'comfort'. I don't want to go through this again...nor do the people purchasing the fish.
~Taylor~


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

*Edit*


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> *Edit*


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> *Edit*











[/quote]
i too wonder what vikram said.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I haven't seen the REAL buyer posting up with any problem. Unless and until THE ACTUAL BUYER posts that he has a problem this thread is unnecessary.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> *Edit*











[/quote]

i edited the post after i had a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong chat with GG.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

so why is it your freaking out for your buddy?? if he wouldnt of liked em or was pissed off at the "false advertisement" then he should of said something in person, i know if i was going to drop 100$ on something and i didnt like it when i saw it i wouldnt of bought it, plus thats still a wicked deal for 6 p's, here fish from 4-6" is like 35$ a fish, so you do the math, 6 fish 35$ each thats 210$, saving 110$ where im from, like said too those fish will be extremely healthy, taylor isnt on team pfury for nothing guy


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Shitty situation for all parties involved.
Wouldn't deter me from buying from taylor tho

Even though it stresses the fish (ur selling them anyway) you should always make an accurate measurement b4 selling just so something like this doesnt happen.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> Shitty situation for all parties involved.
> Wouldn't deter me from buying from taylor tho
> 
> Even though it stresses the fish (ur selling them anyway) you should always make an accurate measurement b4 selling just so something like this doesnt happen.


It's definitely a lesson learned, and as I stated earlier, every fish that I sell in the future will be photographed next to a ruler for an accurate measurement.








~Taylor~


----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

it all comes down to buyer beware, would you buy a car from a little kid come on , did you know his age before you drove there, if you did then your exspectations were way to high, from a lot of the posts on this site , there are a lot of little kids on this site with nothing intelligent to contribute, and if it makes you better to publicly bash him IM glad for you, and go ahead and bash me to if it makes you feel better, one must consider the source


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

I am unsure where along the line I gave the impression that Reggie was happy with the fish?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

transam97 said:


> I am unsure where along the line I gave the impression that Reggie was happy with the fish?


You didn't.

I did. He was happy at the time of sale.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Like mentioned above, there is fault on both behalfs here.

I understand why after driving so far Reggie would want to leave with those piranhas, I certaintly wouldn't want to go home empty handed after all that way. However, if he was upset about the size discrepancy then there needs to be immediate negotiation on price, etc. You cannot act like there is no problem and say "oh it's fine" and then start bashing someone on the forum. I would have had no problem saying, hey can you chop off some of that price to compensate for their size? I guarantee that Taylor would have obliged, especially with 4-5" reds that were supposed to be 7".

Now Taylor knows his fault in this for not estimating appropriately, but like he said who really wants to net and ruler their piranha? The estimate was way off and kinda suprising but I do not feel it was in any way misleading or intentional. I have known Taylor on the board for a long while and he seems like an honest person, so I would say it was an honest mistake. Most people estimate their piranhas as larger than they are. As mentioned before though, how was Taylor supposed to help if nothing was said to him at the time of purchase.

This should have been handled at the time of sale, and furthermore in PMs. Always try to handle personal conflicts in PM before bringing it to the board.

Just my .02


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

tileguy8 said:


> it all comes down to buyer beware, would you buy a car from a little kid come on , did you know his age before you drove there, if you did then your exspectations were way to high, from a lot of the posts on this site , there are a lot of little kids on this site with nothing intelligent to contribute, and if it makes you better to publicly bash him IM glad for you, and go ahead and bash me to if it makes you feel better, one must consider the source


The problem with your statement is that Taylor is more mature than almost all of the adults here and certainly more intelligent than most of the adults here when it comes to piranhas.


----------



## jiggerbooserls1 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am the guy who purchased the fish, the guy who bought the fish, I must say when I saw his article it did say like 7 to 8 inch fish, so that was what I was expecting, my buddy that went with me has been into piranahs since before I knew, so honestly he really got me into it, I think he has had just about every freaking piranah known to Piranah world. I think I have been into Piranahs probably comming up to a year so I am still inexperienced, and my buddy I would say maybe 8 to 9 years, basically he knows his stuff VERY WELL. I am a laid back, nice kinda guy so quite frankly when I got six of them for under 100 bucks I knew since it was three hours away whats wrong with a road trip? When I saw them I was happy to see six of them, and thinking dang only 90 bucks when I bought 3 from a store my buddy knows for 120 bucks and they were 7 inches long I was thinking I am really getting over this guy because he has such a small tank. I did kinda want them bigger so that I could just put them in with my 7 Cireba, because I only had one tank specifically for them, I wasnt expecting anything else but to just throw them in and watch them all get adjusted to the tank. I have another tank but that is just for my gold, and my gold is not even an inch long but he is emaculant looking, so I had to do more than was expected for these fish. I do not know where good deals are at I usually trust my buddy 97trans am, because he is what i call an expert of fish, I am a greese monkey, usually when something happens to his car I usually fix it, not to mention we met in high school graduated in 2001 and still are talking to this day. What frustrates my buddy about this whole ordeal is that when he sells fish he is maybe half or 3/4 of an inch off SOMETIMES, the biggest one i think we measured in the bucket when we got back was maybe 4 inches long he knew that I knew that none of them were not even close to the size of my cireba, and when my buddy confronted him about his ad he said he measured one of them last month and he said it was 6 inches, and maybe he did, however there wasnt one in that bucket. My buddy is a very honest person and what really pisses him off is someone screwing him over or someone else, cause I dont know to many people rich and sometimes money is tight but when you see a deal you gotta go for it. I am ok with all the fish, i mean when I got home they were all still living, and they still are till this day. Oh yeah, that 7 inch Caribe of mine that you see, my tank crashed the following day when we got back, I think the ammonia just got redicilious and we were trying to save him but at that time he was barely kickin, so thats what wrong with my caribe, I guess the good thing now is I am now starting over with these red bellies.

Sorry its so long, I wanted to be as informational as possible, I guess what i have learned is that I would just like a picture with a ruler displaying the size and condition of the fish or fishes before I go and take delivery of something again because I do like this site and I will do more business on this page, but in conclusion I didnt think 90 bucks wasnt bad however when you know as much as my buddy does about Piranas then that sucks ass and if you cant tell the difference between 7 inches and 4 inches then, either A you really need to change your perscription on glasses or B your second grade teacher must have really had the hots for ya!!!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Reggie... I must say, you really seem like a class act. UNTIL, "if you cant tell the difference between 7 inches and 4 inches then, either A you really need to change your perscription on glasses or B your second grade teacher must have really had the hots for ya!!!" Was that really necessary??

If you must degrade someone, think of it this way. Common sense shouldve told you to ask for a measured pic before driving 350 miles for fish.

He made a mistake, a price was adjusted to $90 rather than the original $100. YOU GOT A HECK OF A DEAL!!! Try to find 3-4" RBP's for $15/piece.. not gonna happen.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Tile..."it all comes down to buyer beware, would you buy a car from a little kid come on , did you know his age before you drove there, if you did then your exspectations were way to high, from a lot of the posts on this site , there are a lot of little kids on this site with nothing intelligent to contribute.."

What is this crap?? What does age, or buying a car have to do with this? If anything, YOU seem like a " little kids on this site with nothing intelligent to contribute.."


----------



## Naturil (Jan 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

At the end of the day the deal has been done!!

If you didnt like the lok of them... why buy them?

Taylor can charge whatever he wants for them and its not asif he was obviosely lying becuase you were coming to actually look at the fish you were buying.

With everything aside taylor is very respected on this board and wouldnt do anything of this nature on purpose to dent his reputation.

On a different note... My reds are much bigger than them and they are about 4-5 months younger its real;ly made me feel good about my fish.

Reds grow fast anyway and i think your deal was good so..... live with it and watch them grow

Peace!!!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

coutl said:


> that sucks he was off buy that much and u had to drive but anyway it isnt hard to measure fish that kid is like 1out100 who probably dont know size


my best friend thinks his 4inch piranhas are 7inches. there are some people who brag so much that they start believing in their lies. people live in their own worlds


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

boxer said:


> that sucks he was off buy that much and u had to drive but anyway it isnt hard to measure fish that kid is like 1out100 who probably dont know size


my best friend thinks his 4inch piranhas are 7inches. there are some people who brag so much that they start believing in their lies. people live in their own worlds
[/quote]
i had a buddy that was like that


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm willing to bet that most of the guys here think that 3" is equivalent to 8-10".


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

That has actually been proven. LOL!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the thread has probably run its course. CLOSE perhaps


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Lucouk said:


> At the end of the day the deal has been done!!
> 
> If you didnt like the lok of them... why buy them?
> 
> Taylor can charge whatever he wants for them and its not asif he was obviosely lying becuase you were coming to actually look at the fish you were buying.


these guys drove 300+ miles to buy the fish and the ad clearly states that he raised the fish from 3/4" to 7" and he does state that they may not be exactly 7" but are "QUITE CLOSE". the ad LIED. quite close must have different meanings for everyone, i would have tolerated an inch difference but not 3-4" off.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Genin said:


> the thread has probably run its course. CLOSE perhaps


Agreed.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Cry me a river!! I have not seen the buyer say much about this deal that was "so bad" that his friend had to make a thread about it...So Taylor misjudged the size..who cares? If it was really that much of an issue then why did the fish go home with you guys instead of Taylor? If I were to show up and was that "unhappy" the fish wouldn't go home with me..Simple as that..If you are so concerned about this and have an extensive knowledge of fish you would have had your friends back and told him not to buy them.....Not allowed him to purchase fish he didn't want then come to an open forum to sling mud about the issue...







If I am not mistaken transam aren't you the guy that posted a 9" piraya in "perfect" condition in the classifieds not to long ago which had what looked to be a huge chimple cut off in the pictures posted of it?? "Perfect Condition" to me isn't a fish with a huge raw spot on it's jaw..People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.

Here's the pic of that "show quality" piraya.
Link http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151243







Isn't that a false add too?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Theres no way anyone could truely guess a 4 inch fish to be 7 inches unless you dont know crap. The buyer has every right to be mad, especially since it was bought from someone on here thats supposidly very piranha smart and should know what hes doing.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

zippa said:


> Cry me a river!! I have not seen the buyer say much about this deal that was "so bad" that his friend had to make a thread about it...So Taylor misjudged the size..who cares? If it was really that much of an issue then why did the fish go home with you guys instead of Taylor? If I were to show up and was that "unhappy" the fish wouldn't go home with me..Simple as that..If you are so concerned about this and have an extensive knowledge of fish you would have had your friends back and told him not to buy them.....Not allowed him to purchase fish he didn't want then come to an open forum to sling mud about the issue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur post makes no sense at all.

Ur comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

with P's SIZE MATTERS. ZOMG A CHIMPLE!?!?

it always comes back to the size and every inch counts.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> Theres no way anyone could truely guess a 4 inch fish to be 7 inches unless you dont know crap. The buyer has every right to be mad, especially since it was bought from someone on here thats supposidly very piranha smart and should know what hes doing.


the truth is both people made their mistakes but if you say 7 inches and it is 4 especially when you are selling them for a price. if you talk your game about knowing something and then somebody calls you out, eat it bitch. this thread may not prove who was at fault but it did prove that taylor can not use a meauring tape and for the person that says this is a rip i will simple state that he did not know the difference between 7 inches and 4 inches. he said it himself when he justified his mismeasurment "i donlt like doing that."


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

zippa said:


> Cry me a river!! I have not seen the buyer say much about this deal that was "so bad" that his friend had to make a thread about it...So Taylor misjudged the size..who cares? If it was really that much of an issue then why did the fish go home with you guys instead of Taylor? If I were to show up and was that "unhappy" the fish wouldn't go home with me..Simple as that..If you are so concerned about this and have an extensive knowledge of fish you would have had your friends back and told him not to buy them.....Not allowed him to purchase fish he didn't want then come to an open forum to sling mud about the issue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a huge chimpel??? if you see a huge chimpel their than you are the type to sell 4" reds as 7" (blind) thats a very small raw spot from rubbing on the devider and will healcompletly once the devider is taken out their is no protrusion their at all,and good point if someone were to by that 9" piraya it is actully 9.5" so when they come to get it they dont need to expect it to be 5.5" to put it to scale of my buddys deal I am still stund at the size of his fish


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

This thread is totla BS

Taylor is clearly not versed in the "Art" of measurement

What he is versed at is the art of raising great looking healthy piranhas

If reggie is not happy with healthy handsome piranha than he should sell them for twice what he paid and buy a big rhom or something

where i come from a 1" red is 40 dollars

i would been licking taylors balls for that deal.... not really but its a great deal


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok..I will close this topic.

I think the lesson in this story is simple...if you are not happy with the product...dont buy it and complain after the fact. If the fish had been shipped...that is one thing...but the buyer had every opportunity to walk away from the deal before handing over any $.


----------

